# Import my RV



## trkdrivinfool (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to import my fifth wheel rv to Mexico permanently, thus removing the ten year permisso on it. Anybody had any experience doing this and where to start, (Aduana of course) maybe relate your experiences to me! I presently live in Acapulco on an fm3 and would like to legally sell the rv. tks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

trkdrivinfool said:


> I would like to import my fifth wheel rv to Mexico permanently, thus removing the ten year permisso on it. Anybody had any experience doing this and where to start, (Aduana of course) maybe relate your experiences to me! I presently live in Acapulco on an fm3 and would like to legally sell the rv. tks


Can't do it .... but double check with Aduana. I bought a 28 footer to use while building my house. It was on a 10 year and the ****** owners didn't care what happened next. A year and a half later I sold it to the circus "carnies" that were passing thru town. If it not in Mexico now you will forfeit whatever the deposit is if can't be done legally.

Try an RV forum for better info
RV.Net Open Roads Forum: RVing in Mexico and South America


----------

